# nvidia drivers version 185.18 problem (GLX module)

## Gladdle

Ich hatte Probleme mit kwin (KDE4), ist oefters abgestuerzt. Laut Google hilft ein Update von den x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers auf 185, also gleich in die package.keywords rein und die Version 185.18.31 installiert (Vorher Version 180.*). Module neu geladen und /etc/init.d/kdm start ausgefuehrt. Bis vor dem Update lief der X11 Server noch. Aber ab da Fehler kam folgender fehler (Auszug aus meiner xorg.log): 

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

Laut google hilft folgender Eintrag in der xorg.conf: 

```
Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/"

EndSection
```

Hat aber ebenfalls nichts gebracht. genau so wenig der Befehl

ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libwfb.so /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/, den ich auf bugs.gentoo.org gefunden habe. Was ich noch gefunden habe ist folgendes: *Quote:*   

> I figured out what was wrong. The Nvidia installer needs the Xorg SDK to
> 
> build the GLX module, I didn't have the SDK installed when I did the
> 
> Nvidia install so the only GLX module on the system is the Xorg one which
> ...

 

Jedoch finde ich da unter Gentoo nichts. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich komm nicht mehr weiter und stehe auf dem Schlauch.

EDIT: Ein Downdate von x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers habe ich schon versucht, funktioniert jedoch nicht mehr, es kommt derselbe Fehler.

----------

## Finswimmer

eselect opengl set nvidia

hast du gemacht? Bei mir kam diese Meldung immer dann, wenn irgendwelche Links nicht gepasst hatten.

----------

## Gladdle

Jupp, 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 wurde ausgefuehrt, ebenso ein 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

. Wenn ich die xorg.conf weglasse Startet X, aber mit der Datei immer nur ein Systemabsturz.

----------

## Finswimmer

X -configure macht dir eine neue Config Datei.

Wenn es ohne xorg.conf geht, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung?

Tobi

----------

## Gladdle

Eben nicht, da er dann ja keine nvidia Treiber, geschweige denn Hardwareunterstuetzung verwendet. Sobald in der xorg.conf irgend was von nvidia steht bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz!

----------

## AmonAmarth

einfach mal aus dem bauch heraus, auch wenn es vielleicht zunächst unlogisch klingt: xorg-server mal neumergen?

PS: welche xorg-server version benutzt du?

----------

## Gladdle

Ja, auch dies habe ich gemacht. Ein 

```
emerge --oneshot xorg-server
```

 Oder habe ich ein packet vergessen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Gladdle,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Fehlermeldung unterschiedlich war, aber wolltest du vielleicht den Kernel updaten und hast vergessen ihn zu verwenden? So das der Symlink auf eine andere Kernelsource zeigt, als diese die du grade verwendest?

Auch würde ich es unterlassen irgendwelche symlinks anzulegen..

ln -s /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libwfb.so /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/

..sofern beim kompilieren kein direkter Hinweis gegeben wird, der dies "wünscht". Hast du das schon rückgängig gemacht?

Prüfe ob der Kernel-Symlink /usr/src/linux noch aktuell war, als du den nvidia-driver kompiliert hast.

```
$ ls -la /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 23. May 23:23 /usr/src/linux -> ./linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r3

$ uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r3
```

Ich komme darauf grade nur weil in der Fehlermeldung steht: "Please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver." und du meinst das dies jetzt auch bei jedem downgrade auftritt.

----------

